# ANCIENT CHINESE ARCHITECTURE 从前慢



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

「闸口盘车图(部分)」() by takashi yamauchi, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

* 1582
塔云山（讨儿山）
Ta Yun Mountain*
--------------------------------

http://www.fengniao.com/zhuanti/tayunshan_1815/










http://www.sohu.com/a/110369391_100486 秋风无痕人有忆






































http://you.ctrip.com/sight/shangluo906/136637-dianping98689115.html









https://m.sohu.com/n/534619128/?wscrid=95360_4









http://www.sohu.com/a/150645397_383518


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1412?
Wudang
武当*
------------------------

https://www.ly.com/scenery/BookSceneryTicket_3832.html









http://slide.news.sina.com.cn/s/slide_1_2841_28703.html/d/8









https://sns.91ddcc.com/t/91130 









https://sns.91ddcc.com/t/91130 









https://sns.91ddcc.com/t/91130 









https://sns.91ddcc.com/t/91130 









由Gisling - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=27194141









由Gisling - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=27194143










Purple Cloud Temple by David Esteban, on Flickr


DSC_1915 by drnan tu, on Flickr


武当山印象 (8) by Ceiba, on Flickr

太子坡 by liuzr99, on Flickr


_DSC3283 by liuzr99, on Flickr


Wudang Mountains (武当山) by Thomas Pagotto, on Flickr


武当山，南岩_12 by 武汉船工, on Flickr


“武当山” by Silard Somorjay, on Flickr


“武当山”金碧辉煌的宫殿建立1426✔ by Silard Somorjay, on Flickr

https://www.youlinmagazine.com/报道/武当山古建筑群/NTg1 冯阳


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Laojun Mountain
Luoyang*
--------------------------------------------

https://www.mafengwo.cn/sales/2071686.html









https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e









https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e









http://hn.ifeng.com/lvyou/henanjingqu/detail_2014_12/01/3226013_0.shtml









https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e









https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e









https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e









https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent buildings! :applause:


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Skopje/Скопје;151464032 said:


> Amazing buildings! :applause:


Thanks Скопје


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*清代乾隆五十九年 1794
Liu Yuan
Suzhou*
-----------------------------------

KAM_7738 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7625 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


方寸乾坤。#suzhou #liuyuan #lingeringgarden by Min Miao, on Flickr


DSC01096 by Min Miao, on Flickr


KAM_7613 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7617 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7621 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7702 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7726 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7747 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


KAM_7748 by Kevin McGill, on Flickr


留园 by elimoqi, on Flickr


苏州留园 by Alex Liu, on Flickr


苏州留园 by Alex Liu, on Flickr


苏州留园 by Alex Liu, on Flickr


苏州留园 by Alex Liu, on Flickr


苏州留园 by Alex Liu, on Flickr


P1010202.JPG by Michael, on Flickr


P1010204.JPG by Michael, on Flickr


Suzhou苏州园林 by Resurgam小王子, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1877（光绪三年）
拙政园
Suzhou*
-------------------------------------

与谁同坐轩 Pavilion of Who Can Be Sitting With Me
由外史公 Liu Runen - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=8224219









由外史公 Liu Runen - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=8223910









由idreamrs.comKevin Zhang - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=28016204









由外史公 Liu Runen - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=8224819










拙政园 by 久淳 金, on Flickr


拙政园 by pics.for.me, on Flickr

拙政园 by pics.for.me, on Flickr


拙政园 by pics.for.me, on Flickr


拙政园 by supermow, on Flickr


苏州拙政园 by Lv Jason, on Flickr


苏州拙政园 by Lv Jason, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Hong Cun*
------------------------------------

皖南民居 by Ken, on Flickr


early morning in Hongcun,Anhui,China 宏村清晨 安徽 中国 by lacily wu, on Flickr


宏村 南湖 by susan, on Flickr


宏村 南湖 by susan, on Flickr


宏村 南湖 by susan, on Flickr


宏村南湖 by RingoChan, on Flickr


安徽 宏村 by Dean Yu, on Flickr


1208 黟縣 宏村 南湖 南湖書院 南湖畫橋 牛形古村落 中國畫裡鄉村 電影 臥虎藏龍 皖南古民居 汪氏家族聚居地 明清古村落 學校30 by 新辰 陳, on Flickr


Untitled by RingoChan, on Flickr


Impression of Hongcun(宏村印象) by cjli1980, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

------


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1770
二宜楼
华安*
-------------------------------


清乾隆三十五年 福建华安二宜楼 by Ken, on Flickr


Untitled by si ying, on Flickr


Fujian Hua'An Tulou Tour by Phreddie, on Flickr


Fujian Hua'An Tulou Tour by Phreddie, on Flickr

By rheins, CC 表示 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=56892845









By rheins, CC 表示 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=56892860










http://www.sohu.com/a/216925659_249634 旅游华安


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1864（同治03年），
李腾芳宅
Tao Yuan*
-------------------------------------


LM03962,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區,寬景圖,數位接圖4千400萬畫素,8837X5027圖檔127M by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03949,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03929,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區,外埕旗杆座 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03930,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區,外埕旗杆座 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03953,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03954,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr

LM03939,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區,燕尾 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03944,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區,燕尾 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


LM03942,李騰芳古宅,李騰芳古厝,古蹟,二級古蹟,李舉人古厝,古厝,桃園市,大溪區,燕尾 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr


DAO-69427 by 陳 良道, on Flickr


DAO-69422 by 陳 良道, on Flickr


DAO-69411 by 陳 良道, on Flickr


DAO-69405 by 陳 良道, on Flickr


DAO-69396 by 陳 良道, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1822
安泰厝
Taipei*
--------------------------------------------

Harry_33558,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33560,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33564,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33556r,花茶殿閩式庭園,庭園,園林,造景,池塘,人工湖,水池,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence,Fujian Style Garden,Taipei International Flora Exposition by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33553r,花茶殿閩式庭園,庭園,園林,造景,池塘,人工湖,水池,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence,Fujian Style Garden,Taipei International Flora Exposition by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33546,花茶殿閩式庭園,庭園,園林,造景,池塘,人工湖,水池,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence,Fujian Style Garden,Taipei International Flora Exposition by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33534,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33533,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33536,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33570,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


Harry_33568,林安泰古厝,閩南建築,傳統建築,建築,三合院,四合院,林安泰古厝民俗文物館,臺北國際花卉博覽會展館,台北市,台北,Building,Lin An-Tai Historical Residence by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

///////////


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*辽代
善化寺
大同县*
--------------------------------------
梁思成 等 http://www.sohu.com/a/215667640_99938763 宝藏










Shanhua Temple 善化寺 by Jenny Guo, on Flickr


Tower by Kovalchuk Nikolay, on Flickr


source http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/24377_21952686.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*宋代 971
隆兴寺
正定县*
--------------------------------

梁思成 等 http://www.sohu.com/a/215667640_99938763 宝藏










北宋 河北正定隆兴寺转轮藏阁 by Ken, on Flickr

https://m.v4.cc/News-1680820.html









由Photo by and (c)2007 David Chen - 自己的作品，CC BY 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=2707984









由Halazhang - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 4.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=36686051









由Halazhang - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 4.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=36686044









由Halazhang - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 4.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=36686046









由Halazhang - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 4.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=36686045


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*辽圣宗统和二年（984年）重建
独乐寺
蓟县*
----------------------------------------------------------
又称大佛寺，是中国仅存的三大辽代寺院之一，被公认为辽代建筑的重要代表

由不明/匿名 - 发现独乐寺，公有领域，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=26928296









由梁思成 - 蓟县独乐寺观音阁山门考，公有领域，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=27049497









https://www.yzgajmy.com/xhjs/1137.html









https://www.yzgajmy.com/xhjs/1137.html









https://www.yzgajmy.com/xhjs/1137.html









https://www.yzgajmy.com/xhjs/1137.html









https://www.yzgajmy.com/xhjs/1137.html









https://www.yzgajmy.com/xhjs/1137.html









梁思成 等 http://www.sohu.com/a/215667640_99938763 宝藏









梁思成 等 http://www.sohu.com/a/215667640_99938763 宝藏









https://travel.qunar.com/p-pl5114649 CCChen









https://m.v4.cc/News-1680820.html 文化晋商









由Hat600 - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=28937897









由Hat600 - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=28937898









由Rolfmueller - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=18030609









由Xin - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 4.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=39381487









By Redpipe [CC BY-SA 3.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], from Wikimedia Commons









https://travel.qunar.com/p-pl5114649 CCChen









https://travel.qunar.com/p-pl5114649 CCChen









https://travel.qunar.com/p-pl5114649 CCChen









http://qq.mafengwo.cn/travels/info.php?id=1360028 行无界(苏州)


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Gyantse Dzong (fortress)
Gyantse*
---------------------------------------


Gyantse Dzong by Andreas' Photos, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong by Andreas' Photos, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong (fortress), Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong, Tibet 2017 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


Below Gyantse Dzong (Fortress), Tibet by Pet_r, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong (Fortress), Tibet by Pet_r, on Flickr


Gyantse Dzong by Christoph Hammer, on Flickr


江孜宗山抗英遗址 | Gyantse Dzong by Owen Wong, on Flickr


IMG_6108(1)-1 by Zeke Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*from 7th century
扎叶巴寺
གཡེར་པ་དགོན།
Lhasa*
----------------------------------------------------
http://www.vtibet.com/wh/gyjz/201411/t20141111_254568.html 新华社 作者：张京品









由en:user:John Hill - en:image:Monastery ruins, Yerpa 1993.JPG，CC BY-SA 3.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=4327491










source http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/6396_15727452.html

苏秀 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2016-11-02 23:18:31









嗡嘛呢呗美哄 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2013-12-18 22:53:53









喜玛拉雅 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2014-07-14 14:59:42









Droma 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2018-06-05 13:20:55









俏 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2017-11-25 07:46:53









Beata 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2017-07-11 23:21:14









蒲公英 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2018-04-13 19:57:57









曾小憨童鞋 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2014-02-13 00:26:55 出自【我在西藏，我在圣城，你在哪里？】神的孩子都要回西藏









拉萨萬重 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2015-06-16 15:31:44









小丑不丑 摄于 扎叶巴寺 上传于 2015-08-15 00:27:00 出自那些年的藏地


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*14th centry ?
孜珠寺
Changdu*
------------------------------------
http://ah.ifeng.com/a/20160620/4664489_0.shtml 乐途旅游网










http://qq.mafengwo.cn/travels/info.php?id=10225130 丁青




















http://js.ifeng.com/travel/tips/detail_2013_12/16/1596626_0.shtml 来源：远方网 作者：豹小白









https://item.btime.com/m_9b5b1656d751c963e 环球奇潭











http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/12053_240097968.html
Sophia娜娜 摄于 孜珠寺 上传于 2018-07-18 16:29:32 出自西藏，西藏……没有计划的旅程





























http://hn.ifeng.com/lvyou/haokan/detail_2013_09/09/1201445_1.shtml









https://www.xuehua.us/2018/06/03/比色达小众，比大昭寺人少，这些圣洁寺庙，可能/










https://travel.ifeng.com/a/20161026/44478102_0.shtml 国家地理中文网暨华夏地理 作者：华夏地理


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*清康熙14年（1675）?
白玉寺
Palyul Temple
Ganzi*
------------------------------------------
白玉县, 白玉山


鎏金双鹿法轮 Golden wheel with double deer by randomix, on Flickr


白玉寺的僧舍 Lama's residence of Palyul temple by randomix, on Flickr


面对着俄科(偶曲)河的檐角神兽 Facing the Eke River by randomix, on Flickr


白玉寺 by Min Tang, on Flickr


白玉寺 by Min Tang, on Flickr


source http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/6583792.html

晨晨 摄于 白玉寺 上传于 2015-01-06 01:03:00 出自冬. 听心 - 我的甘南，色达行









吴不言 摄于 白玉寺 上传于 2013-07-29 13:21:41 出自高原的流年









热土 摄于 白玉寺 上传于 2014-08-11 12:30:01 出自佛域之旅6：德格、白玉、亚青









彭彭7085 摄于 白玉寺 上传于 2018-07-03 19:56:37










http://www.sohu.com/a/139009187_284261 蓝影摄影


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*779
Samye Monastery
桑耶寺，桑耶贡巴，存想寺，无边寺
*
----------------------------------

Radiating Samye with Rain Storm Aproaching Behind by Lyle Vincent, on Flickr


Samye by Michael Bollino, on Flickr


Samye Utse Monastery, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


Samye Monastery, Tibet by Gus Friedman, on Flickr


Samye Monastery, Tibet by Bonnie, on Flickr


Samye Monastery by He Tian, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1668
赞丹寺
Naqu*
-----------------------------------------

http://www.sohu.com/a/131068875_555483 Minko微运




















https://m.sohu.com/a/230855849_200408/?pvid=000115_3w_a 天上西藏










https://baike.baidu.com/pic/赞丹寺/990...&pic=838ba61ea8d3fd1f7a8ce625374e251f95ca5f23










http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/6584_14100044.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*127 BC - 1960s, 1982 -
雍布拉康
ཡུམ་བུ་ལྷ་སྒང༌།
Yumbu-Lha Khang
Yum Bu bLa sGang
Naidong*
--------------------------------------------------

https://www.xuehua.us/2018/07/22/西藏九个著名的文化遗址，你去过几个？/ 文旅虾










RX100 雍布拉康 (4) by 大 吉, on Flickr


雍布拉康 (6) by 大 吉, on Flickr


雍布拉康 (9) by 大 吉, on Flickr


RX100 雍布拉康 (8) by 大 吉, on Flickr


D2-6雍布拉康 by duyechen, on Flickr


026-雍布拉康-Tibet(西藏) by 小巨人看世界, on Flickr


雍布拉康 by Jingyuer, on Flickr


RX100 雍布拉康 (20) by 大 吉, on Flickr


雍布拉康 by momo, on Flickr


雍布拉康 (16) by 大 吉, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1360
桑珠孜宗堡
གཞིས་ཀ་རྩེ་རྫོང་
Xigazê Dzong
Rikaze Dzong
Shigatse Dzong
Samdruptse Dzong
Shigatse, Xigazê*
------------------------------------

By Bundesarchiv, Bild 135-S-17-22-34 / Schäfer, Ernst / CC-BY-SA 3.0, CC BY-SA 3.0 de, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=5418446










https://www.xuehua.us/2018/06/13/布达拉宫穿越到了日喀则？【十一特辑】/ 琰棱




























































































由Antoine Taveneaux - 自己的作品，CC BY-SA 4.0，https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=9423624









Autor: Antoine Taveneaux – Vlastní dílo, CC BY-SA 4.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=9400281


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*641
1645
布达拉宫
པོ་ཏ་ལ
The Potala Palace
Lhasa*
---------------------------------------------

http://wemedia.ifeng.com/40464958/wemedia.shtml 旧影阁
















































[email protected] by Relax Kuma, on Flickr


Palais Potala, Lhassa by Marc Girard, on Flickr


Potala Palace by brendonreedphoto, on Flickr


Potala Palace Tibet by ANTHONY TAN, on Flickr


DSC_0018_5_2 by dennis c Yasuo, on Flickr


Tibet by Jérémy, on Flickr


Potala Palace, Lhasa by habsburg06, on Flickr


Potala Palace and water dance(布達拉宮水舞) by alvin1982, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1767 清乾隆三十二年 
普陀宗乘之庙（small potala）
གྲུ་འཛིན་་་
བསྟན་པའི་རྩ་
བའི་ལྷ་ཁང༌།
ᠪᡠᡩᠠᠯᠠ ᡳ ᡨᠣᠪ
ᡧᠠᠴᡳᠨ ᡳ ᠮᡠᡴ᠋ᡨᡝᡥᡝᠨ
ᠪᠤᠳᠠᠯᠠ ᠶᠢᠨ ᠲᠥᡋ
ᠱᠠᠰᠢᠨ ᠤ ᠰᠦᠮ᠎ᠡ᠃
Cengde*
---------------------------------------


清乾隆三十二年 河北承德普陀宗乘之庙（小布達拉宮） by Ken, on Flickr


Putuo Zongcheng Temple by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


20130601_151337_承德_普陀宗乘之庙(小布达拉宫)_大红台 by Haotest Zhu, on Flickr


Putuo Zongcheng View by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


View by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


层叠 stack #chengde #temple #waibamiao #architecture by littlebasin, on Flickr


Heading Up by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


The Main Red building of Putuo Zongcheng temple, Chengde 普陀宗乘之庙大红台 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Putuo Zongcheng temple, Chengde 普陀宗乘之庙 by loraineltai, on Flickr


03110a by wang leon, on Flickr


普陀宗乘之庙2 by jkiller, on Flickr

source https://solomo.xinmedia.com/china/70432-temple8









source https://solomo.xinmedia.com/china/70432-temple8









http://www.372109999.com/read/1246946047/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1778 清乾隆四十三年
苏公塔, 额敏塔
مناره امین
The Emin Minaret or Imin Ta
吐鲁番*
--------------------------------------------

清乾隆四十三年 新疆吐鲁番苏公塔礼拜寺 by Ken, on Flickr


Xinjiang - Turpan (吐魯番) by geoffroyvh, on Flickr


Xinjiang - Turpan (吐魯番) by geoffroyvh, on Flickr


IMG_1270-02 by 轻进, on Flickr


苏公塔 by Hao Jiang, on Flickr


苏公塔_3 by zhongyunjiang, on Flickr


M9109758 by Mark & Tina Wichmann, on Flickr


M9109782 by Mark & Tina Wichmann, on Flickr

CC BY-SA 2.5 es, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=501206


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*唐延载二年 
莫高窟 96号窟 
96th Cave
Dun Huang*
--------------------------------------

九层楼 by 沙子, on Flickr


敦煌莫高窟，跨越千年的精彩 by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


莫高窟 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr


唐延载二年 敦煌莫高窟96窟 by Ken, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

* 始建于五胡十六国
三十三天石窟 
The Thirty Three Days Cave
Zhangye*
---------------------------------------------

http://www.mafengwo.cn/poi/6738211.html 人鱼 摄于 马蹄寺三十三天石窟 上传于 2014-08-12 10:28:21









http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/3353041.html catsir









http://www.mafengwo.cn/poi/6738211.html 放飞你的心 摄于 马蹄寺三十三天石窟 上传于 2015-03-20 12:41:00









https://www.xuehua.us/2018/06/24/张掖马蹄寺：雪山映佛窟，相看两不厌/ 黛瓦粉墙

































































http://travel.qunar.com/p-pl5574898 Vivian维安安


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Architect, 郭守敬, 王恂（1235年-1291年） 等
1276
观星台
Dengfeng Observatory
Gaocheng Astronomical Observatory*
------------------------------------------------------------------
H = 12.62m
The lenth of a Year by this Observatory is 365d 5h 49' 20''
它的回归年年长度是365日5小时49分20秒，与现行格里历的数值相同，但是早300年就得到这个数值。 
从1281年起共使用了364年。
是元朝初期建立的27座观星台中的第一座


source http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/31121.html

laojiao 摄于 观星台 上传于 2017-05-14 05:29:11









张小盼盼盼 摄于 观星台 上传于 2012-10-16 23:35:18 出自张小盼中秋节河南游









另一个我 摄于 观星台 上传于 2017-11-17 09:36:23










source http://you.ctrip.com/sight/songshan178/7945-dianping13525847.html




















http://tupian.baike.com/a4_38_22_01300000240273128065220145231_jpg.html










元至元十三年 河南登封观星台 by Ken, on Flickr


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1738
玉皇阁
Yinchuan*
------------------------------
明朝永乐年 钟鼓楼
清朝乾隆三年（1738年） 玉皇阁

source http://www.mafengwo.cn/photo/poi/657459.html

娄大条 出自贺兰山缺，塞上江南，一个和西夏王朝有关的地方









Wario 出自明媚西北，湛蓝银川 - 深秋行走塞上 - Meet the Sunshine - yínchuān









gdhfywl 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2018-03-04 19:10:07









京城蓝调 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2016-08-24 17:50:11









空谷山猫 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2018-07-30 09:51:52









西三小陈 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2017-04-28 23:34:45









皮皮 出自宁夏、甘肃、青海三省10日行









峰子去哪儿了 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2017-07-22 22:31:35









悠游 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2015-10-28 13:22:42









坐看云起 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2018-08-11 15:40:45









roshan 摄于 银川玉皇阁 上传于 2018-08-19 20:19:27


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

*1607
万里长城镇北台
Yulin*
-------------------------------------
明成化十年(1474年)，延绥镇长城，贡城
明万历三十五年(1607年)，镇北台

https://travel.qunar.com/p-pl5213584









https://picclick.co.uk/Postcard-Beacon-Tower-in-Yulin-Town-China-372488373551.html










Fort Zhenbei in Yulin, Northern Shaanxi (陕北榆林 镇北台） by yun shen, on Flickr


万里长城天下第一台－榆林镇北台 by bi he, on Flickr


source http://you.ctrip.com/photos/sight/yulin485/r16786-63938681.html


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

《虢国夫人游春图》
http://hn.ifeng.com/wenhua/zhongyuanwenhua/detail_2015_01/09/3403763_1.shtml 吴钩供图


----------

